# 4ths tuning, chord shapes



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 5, 2008)

So I'm experimenting with all 4ths tuning again, at the insistence of Durero and Apophis from a while back, so got any good chord shapes? Open position for major/minor/7th and barres for the same would be a nice start. I'm guessing you really can't do full 7 string chords like this. Except B major. That's a really easy one.

Here are my favorites. IMO sus4 and sus2 chords are way under used. I love the way they sound.


```
Major               Minor               sus4              
F||--1----------------|--3----------------|--1----------------|
C||--1----------------|--1----------------|--1----------------|
G||--3----------------|--1----------------|--1----------------|
D||--4----------------|--2----------------|--4----------------|
A||-------------------|--4----------------|--4----------------|
E||-------------------|-------------------|-------------------|
B||-------------------|-------------------|-------------------|


  sus2                7                   m7                
--3----------------|--2----------------|--1----------------|
--1----------------|--1----------------|--1----------------|
--1----------------|--3----------------|--3----------------|
--1----------------|--1----------------|--1----------------|
--4----------------|-------------------|-------------------|
-------------------|-------------------|-------------------|
-------------------|-------------------|-------------------|


  dim7 without root   
--4-----------------||
--5-----------------||
--3-----------------||
--------------------||
--------------------||
--------------------||
--------------------||
```


----------



## Durero (Jan 5, 2008)

There's endless possibilities. Here's a few I like - all moveable:

7-string tab:

maj triad

2(5th)
x
x
2(maj3rd)
x
x
1(root)


minor triad

2
x
x
1
x
x
1


maj7

2
x
x
2
2
x
1


dominant7

2
x
x
2
1
x
1


m7

2
x
x
1
1
x
1


maj9

2
2
x
2
2
x
1


dominant9

2
2
x
2
1
x
1


m9

2
2
x
1
1
x
1


These are all extremely wide-spaced voicings. Move notes to other octaves for closer-spaced voicings & inversions.

have fun & post your own favorites


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 5, 2008)

I dunno about chords, but these are kinda fun.







That's an Emin on the left and a G# diminished on the right, btw. Get ready to make Broderick look like a noob with your uber string skipping sequencing with that one.

You can also make a dim7 arpeggio by moving the 124 shape left one fret and down two strings each time, so you'll fret B: 9 12 15, A: 8 11 14, etc. Across all seven strings this ends nicely on F, which is the bb7, and you can tap in the last G#.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 5, 2008)

You see now, why we love P4 tuning  it's easier to control the neck and notes choices, cause everything is symmetrical and easier to play.


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 5, 2008)

4ths? Do you mean perfect 4ths? Like in standard EBGDAEB tuning?

Thinks to self:
*this must be it, 'cause Apophis nicknamed it P4 tuning, so P must stand for perfect and 4 for, well, you know what...*

Oh, sorry, hadn't read the score^. Just nevermind.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah FCGDAE if you use EBGDAE.


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the standard tuning. All P4ths except for the M3rd on 3rd string.

By the way, have you guys ever seen this?
YouTube - Phil Keaggy - The Wind and the Wheat

I love the song, love the player and chord-wise he's a monster.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 5, 2008)

post link, you did it wrong


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm still trying it... dude, it shouldn't be this hard! 

Anyways, enjoy it! hehe


----------



## Durero (Jan 5, 2008)

Kakaka said:


> I like the standard tuning. All P4ths except for the M3rd on 3rd string.


The whole point of the 4ths tuning is to get rid of that M3rd.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 7, 2008)

Before I got into guitar I played bass (and still do) so I was always quite annoyed with that Major 3rd.



Am add#4
F|---|---|
C|---|---|
G|-9-|-8-|
D|-7-|-7-|
A|-6-|-7-|
E|-8-|-8-|


Em m6/m9
F|-0-|
C|-0-|
G|-0-|
D|-2-|
A|-2-|
E|-0-|


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, I'll just say that 4ths tuning sucks for chordal work, but it works great for leads. Since the guitar was mainly an accompaniment instrument, it makes sense that 4ths + a M3 is the "standard" tuning. Maybe "standard" should be called "acoustic/chordal standard", drop A can be called "rhythm standard", and straight 4ths can be called "melody/lead standard".


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 7, 2008)

The one aspect of chordal work that I can see 4ths tuning working better for is jazz-style comping, where there're a lot of drop 2 and 3 voicings involved, as it would really cut down the fingerings you'd have to learn. If you want to play chords with lots of open strings, then open or modal tunings are the way to go in my experience.

I ought to give fourths another blast just for the hell of it, as its been ages since I last tried it.


----------



## stubhead (Jan 7, 2008)

The pioneer 80's tapper Stanley Jordan uses straight 4th tuning with a mute at the bridge, as did a few other jazz guys. I used to be real into this style, but I have guitar students nowadays and I have to avoid confusing myself. I know a few people who can read any music, on just about any tuning - octave mandolin, standard, DADGAD, etc. - my brain just won't work like that, I like all the notes to stay in the same place.




(I _love_ that rack of guitars, I used to have that exact same Travis Bean - awesome tone, but my left shoulder's permanently 1" lower from those years....)


----------



## Durero (Jan 7, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> OK, I'll just say that 4ths tuning sucks for chordal work, but it works great for leads.


That's perfectly cool if you don't like it dude. 

For anyone who's priority is playing the same 5 & 6 string triad barre chords as they do in standard tuning then yes 4ths tuning is not for them.

Otherwise anyone who's interested in different voicings for triads, and any extended voicings - 7ths 9ths etc. - the 4ths tuning is a huge advantage for 2 reasons: 

1. you can visually see the structure of every chord you play in a very clear way because every single string is a 4th away from the next string.

2. every chord voicing is exactly the same shape regardless of which string you start it on

for example: 7-string 4ths tuning BEADGCF

```
C   F   Bb  Eb

x   x   x   2
x   x   2   3
x   2   3   3
2   3   3   1
3   3   1   x
3   1   x   x
1   x   x   x
```

same voicings in standard tuning BEADGBE

```
C   F   Bb  Eb

x   x   x   3
x   x   3   4
x   2   3   3
2   3   3   1
3   3   1   x
3   1   x   x
1   x   x   x
```


So for someone like me who's not particularly interested in strumming 5 & 6 string barre chords 4ths tuning is far better than standard for chords.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey, I didn't say I didn't like it, I just said that it's not good for big open chords or 6/7 string barres or whatever. It's not like I play like that much anyways. I mainly play lead, and the only rhythm I do is generally power chords, single notes, or the occasional 1-5-9. I'm keeping my 7620 in 4ths, probably will change the Strat to 4ths when I get strings for it, but when I get a flamenco/classical guitar I'll keep it in standard.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 8, 2008)

guitar and tuning serve your needs


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 10, 2008)

Also when I play chords I tend to use either 3 or 4 string version of them. Unless I'm going for exended and/or altered harmony (which I love).


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Aug 2, 2010)

i never use my seven for big open chord voicings. the low 7th string often makes them sound wierd even if melodically they are corect. example. was playin with a church group a while back jus fore some practice ya know, get better at accompanying and such, went to play a B major and it sounded so differant from six string version cuz of the extra low notes, you dont find a b close enough to the nut to play open till g string on six string, that they didnt recognise it.


----------



## Keytarist (Aug 2, 2010)

In fourths tuning, drop 2 inversions of Maj7, m7, 7 and m7(b5) are difficult, except in root position. However, in standard tuning, these drop 2 inversions are easier in the four first strings, because you have the aid of the Major 3rd.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 3, 2010)

I might have to give this tuning a try. that 3rd in the tuning was always just like, WTF WHY


----------

